# Would like to try carving



## Dan Forsh (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

1st time visit to this side of AS.

I've thought about this many times before. I love the idea of chainsaw carving.

I fix plenty saws, but I've never tried to carve. 

What saw, bar chain setup should I look to start with? I'm not looking for the ultimate carving saw/setup, hell I'd be happy if I could make a reasonable garden mushroom for the wife at this point.

I buy and sell saws on ebay as a leisure time hobby, so what I have and what I might have is pretty flexible.

I tend to stick with Stihl, cause I'm getting used to working on them and I have a reliable parts supplier for them.

At the moment the smallest I have is an 026. I also have an 028, an 041 and a Contra. I have other bits and pieces knocking about like a little Jonsered 2036 in need of work. The most obvious candidate is the 026 for me. Can I set this saw up and get cracking on some basic stuff/shapes?

All advice is welcome at this point.

Dan


----------



## troutfisher (Jun 27, 2007)

The first step is getting a saw set up with a carving bar, 1/4 pitch chain. I would get a 12" dime tip bar, and put it on your favorite light saw. The bars are a universal mount, and I think your 026 has a rim & drum setup? Here's some links.......

http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/1086?mv_session_id=IEeNEjV6&product_sku=CSR 14

http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi.../co=yes/sf=category/se=10069/op=eq/ml=10.html


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 28, 2007)

You can get some step by step help at www.chainsawsculptors.com after you get that carving bar on that 26, caution, it is addictive. Have some fun with it.


----------



## NEP (Jun 28, 2007)

*Carving setup*

Hi Dan

You don't need a special carving bar setup for carving mushrooms. Just take your 026 and get started. The easiest way to carve a mushroom is to start with the bottom - take a log carve out the bottom, turn it upside down and carve the top.
I've been carving for the last 12 years and the first 5 years I just had my ordinary Husqvarna 154sg very similar to your 026 by the way. 
Of cause you can do some very fine detailing with a carving bar and a modified 1/4 pitch chain but you can also do a lot with a stock chainsaw.

I did this horse years ago before I even heard of carving bars. This is 100% chainsaw Husqvarna 154sg 15" bar .325 stock chain.

Niels


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 29, 2007)

Some of the best carvers I know started out with a regular B&C, just alot safer with the carving set up, go have fun!


----------



## Dan Forsh (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys, I'll report back once I've had a dabble.


----------



## moose#1 (Aug 2, 2007)

*one dabble is all it takes.*



Dan Forsh said:


> Thanks for all the info guys, I'll report back once I've had a dabble.



the troutfisher casted a line of white pine at me and thats all it took, I was hooked for sure . carvin is awsome! you find yourself staring at trees alot,thinkin yup i know what that could be. HaveFun! Iknow i do!


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 2, 2007)

NEP said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> You don't need a special carving bar setup for carving mushrooms. Just take your 026 and get started. The easiest way to carve a mushroom is to start with the bottom - take a log carve out the bottom, turn it upside down and carve the top.
> I've been carving for the last 12 years and the first 5 years I just had my ordinary Husqvarna 154sg very similar to your 026 by the way.
> ...



thats a really good horse for being 100% chainsaw!! rock on dude!! how long did that take you to carve?


----------



## NEP (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Kelli

Yes its amazing what a chainsaw can do


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL, im wantin to MAYBE try carving, a lil scared though!!


----------

